# Questions about 922 from a Dish newbie



## mpoyner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have just signed up with E* and had installation about 6 days ago. So far, I haven't been really happy with the 722's user interface. A number of small things that will become real annoyances for me overtime, I think.

I am VERY happy with the response time to remote button presses, compared with DirecTV. That was one reason that I wanted to switch. I was sick and tired of waiting as many as 10 seconds to see results after hitting a button on the remote.:nono2:

However, the UI design of the DirecTV boxes was much better with all of the "little things", IMO. (Skip to tick, pause-play-trickplay while having the guide visible on screen, quick record with just one button push from the guide, MUCH better handling of keyword recordings, and many other things that I've noticed that are too numerous to list). DirecTV really listened to our complaints and suggestions on the DBSTalk forums about their UI over the past few years, and had gotten their boxes to the point where they are VERY user-friendly. I don't know if Dish is as responsive on here, but it doesn't appear so.

Now, I understand that some of things are subjective, but this is just my personal experience. As a User Interface Designer by trade, I feel that a lot of the interface is just not intuitive, and takes too many button presses to perform basic functions, etc. On the other hand, it DOES have some things in the "win column", so to speak, over DirecTV (such as the quick response I talked about earlier, PIP, the folders for types of recordings, and the fact that it doesn't attempt to record from channels that you don't subscribe too. That one always annoys the heck out of me with D* sports recordings.)

Anyway, I have just called and asked them to switch me to the 922 box instead of the 722k. The screenshots that I've seen of the UI look much better than the 722, which seems very outdated when compared to DirecTV's UI. The 922 UI looks great, though.

I'm planning to upgrade, but have some questions: I have talked with a CSR and ordered a 922 to replace my 722k + Slingbox adapter that I have. The CSR insisted that I won't be able to use the TV2 output for a second TV. From what I read on here, though, this is now active, right? If I have the tech (who is coming tomorrow) install the 922, should I ask him to just hook the TV2 output up as if it was a 722?? Also, what type of remote would I need for the TV2 room? Would I use a second 922 remote, or a 722-style remote?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mpoyner said:


> I'm planning to upgrade, but have some questions: I have talked with a CSR and ordered a 922 to replace my 722k + Slingbox adapter that I have. The CSR insisted that I won't be able to use the TV2 output for a second TV. From what I read on here, though, this is now active, right? If I have the tech (who is coming tomorrow) install the 922, should I ask him to just hook the TV2 output up as if it was a 722?? Also, what type of remote would I need for the TV2 room? Would I use a second 922 remote, or a 722-style remote?


The CSR is working from outdated information... The 922 originally released with the TV2 functions disabled... but has been enabled months ago now.

A 922 should function pretty much the same as your 722K... except of course having a few more built-in features (like the Sling) and the fancier GUI.

I think the 922 is supposed to come with 2 remotes now... but I can't swear to that because mine only came with 1. You can't use a 722 remote with it, though. You should be able to ask the installer who comes to make sure you get a 2nd remote.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The CSR is working from outdated information... The 922 originally released with the TV2 functions disabled... but has been enabled months ago now.
> 
> A 922 should function pretty much the same as your 722K... except of course having a few more built-in features (like the Sling) and the fancier GUI.
> 
> I think the 922 is supposed to come with 2 remotes now... but I can't swear to that because mine only came with 1. You can't use a 722 remote with it, though. You should be able to ask the installer who comes to make sure you get a 2nd remote.


Yeah, it needs the 32.0 instead of the 21 or 6.3.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally, that killed me when the 922 was originally released. I am guessing they can just mail a 922 to me and I can hook it up if I already have a 622? Kind of a pain when I have to wait around for several hours for an installer to show up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

irishprince317 said:


> hows the 3D channel options for this receiver?


Dish doesn't carry any 3D channels at the moment... but they do have some 3D PPV movies available.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Finally, that killed me when the 922 was originally released. I am guessing they can just mail a 922 to me and I can hook it up if I already have a 622? Kind of a pain when I have to wait around for several hours for an installer to show up.


922 is a mandatory truck roll. There's other requirements besides "plug it in and go".


----------

